# caffeine before exercise?



## NBaldwin (Sep 12, 2003)

I have read several articles that say a bit of caffeine before a workout can help the body burn fat.  What do you guys think?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/3122319.stm

http://www.hhp.ufl.edu/keepingfit/ARTICLE/COFFEECYCLE.HTM

http://www.beyondmuscle.com/caffeine.html

It seems more for cardio or long time frame exercise.  I may try it before my next mountain biking trip.

Nathan


----------



## Jodi (Sep 12, 2003)

I take a caffeine pill before my workouts.  I don't take thermos or any sort of ephedra or ephedra free product.  I like my caffeine pills


----------



## naturalguy (Sep 12, 2003)

I will sometimes drink a couple of cups of coffee before training, it does help endurance.


----------



## Skib (Sep 12, 2003)

i've been looking to buy some ephedrine or caffeine products to help give me that extra "boost" before training but the problem is i have to train in the evenings now and still be able to fall asleep at a decent time... i'm not so sure these products would allow me to do so


----------



## Jodi (Sep 12, 2003)

I wouldn't advise anything, caffeine, ephedra or ephedra free.  They will all keep you up at night.


----------



## NBaldwin (Sep 12, 2003)

I wasn't really that concerned about endurance or the 'pep', more the fat burning attributes.  Sounds interesting.
Nathan


----------



## Freeman (Sep 12, 2003)

take ephedra.  I WILL recommend it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 15, 2003)

Try Lipo 6


----------



## Mudge (Sep 15, 2003)

The only thing I have to watch out for is it dries me out bigtime.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 15, 2003)

Lipo 6 dries you out?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 15, 2003)

Caffeine, sorry.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 15, 2003)

Ephedra Rocks too bad its banned.  Caffine should also work though.  You'll be bouncing off the walls at the gym.  That used to be me when I was on Ripped Fuel.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 15, 2003)

It's not been banned, companies are just being sued like crazy, so many aren't manufacturing products that contain it anymore.  There are still a few that will make it though.  Just gotta look aroudn for it.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 15, 2003)

ah...ok.  Got to look for some then.


----------



## sara (Sep 15, 2003)

I remember once I had a cup of coffee from Star bucks while working out, I was sick all day


----------



## Freeman (Sep 15, 2003)

I Could never drink coffee WHILE working out...but before my workouts now, I have a cup of green tea...helps clear the throat and nasal passages right after waking up, as well as waking my ass up a little bit.


----------



## sara (Sep 15, 2003)

I eat! that's what wakes me up  
I'm always hungry when I get up in the morning


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 15, 2003)

Just drink it and hope on the treadmill.  Burn all the fat possible.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 15, 2003)

I also eat first thing when I wake up...typical eggs/egghites, with ground turkey and 3/4 cup oats and crunchy natural PB...god I love that stuff!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 15, 2003)

Cutting for me.  Purely eggwhites and PB.  No carbs before cardio.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 15, 2003)

Never liked ephedra but ephedrine I am SORRY to see gone


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sara *_
> I remember once I had a cup of coffee from Star bucks while working out, I was sick all day


I tried a cup of something from starbucks before working out..and felt horrible all workout...

If i go to Starbucks beforehand, I will get a double espresso..then I am good!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by donescobar2000 *_
> ah...ok.  Got to look for some then.



Go buy some Primatine tablets.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Skib *_
> i've been looking to buy some ephedrine or caffeine products to help give me that extra "boost" before training but the problem is i have to train in the evenings now and still be able to fall asleep at a decent time... i'm not so sure these products would allow me to do so



It really depends on how your body reacts to these types of products.  Coffee later in the day does not effect me too badly.  Thermos is a whole other story.  I've tried many different kinds, but the one that seems to work the best is the one that kills me in the evening (Ripped Fuel by Twinlab).  I don't day take it any later that 4:00 in the afternoon.  I too work out in the evenings and it still gives me enough pep to hit the cardio pretty good.  And for the most part, I can fall asleep okay in the evening.  I'm a vampire by nature though, so early bedtime is always tough.  I would just try some different brands.  You will get a pretty good indication early on how it would effect you by taking it too late.  I take RF about 15 minutes before I hope in the shower and I swear the heat helps it kick in faster and then I'm zoomin'.  Start your doses low though and see how you react.


----------



## dankjones (Sep 23, 2003)

Ephedra and ephedrine are still easy to find. Sudafed is ephedrine, and it's not going anywhere. Ephedra can be bought for $20 a pound from bulk herb suppliers.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 23, 2003)

I'm not worried I still have a big bottle of the original Hydroxycut.  I have to hury up and use it.  It expires next month.


----------



## Monolith (Sep 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Never liked ephedra but ephedrine I am SORRY to see gone



ive still got a couple bottles... they dont expire till 2006.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 23, 2003)

AHHHH!  Don't rub it in!


----------



## Mex (Sep 25, 2003)

Uhhh... Why was ephedra banned?

And if it was banned... Why are you guys still using it? I imagine there was a good reason... Aren't you gonna fuck yourselves up?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 25, 2003)

I still have an old bottle there is my reason.  Another thing is some people are more sensitive to ephedra.  If you have heart problems you should not take it.  Also some where abusing it.  Some individuals where taking 9 pills at once.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mex *_
> Uhhh... Why was ephedra banned?
> 
> And if it was banned... Why are you guys still using it? I imagine there was a good reason... Aren't you gonna fuck yourselves up?



I'm sick of ephedra getting a bad wrap.  The media and lawyers are blowing this out of proportion in order to milk companies for everything they have.  It's sick.  If you weigh 400 lbs and decide to down a whole fucking bottle and then go run a mile, you deserve to die for being such a fucking idiot.  For MOST people it is perfectly safe.


----------



## gr81 (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mex *_
> Uhhh... Why was ephedra banned?
> 
> And if it was banned... Why are you guys still using it? I imagine there was a good reason... Aren't you gonna fuck yourselves up?




Is that your line of thinking on everything the gov tells you is bad? my god, the only way there is justified reason to ban the shit is imagining one, there was no good reason, some little kid took too much of it when he shouldn't be taking it in the first place and killed himself and now parents are on this crusade to stop this evil thing from getting more of us, OMG what will we do with this evil fatal supplement out there. B/c people take it and their body tempature raises a few degrees and they just drop dead, just like that....incase you can't tell I am being sarcastic, that is how stupid a casse these people are making, pepole who have done 0 research and know zip about it except its "evil" and we must ban it for the children foro gods sake. rant over


----------



## Freeman (Sep 25, 2003)

hey gr8, I guess great minds think alike huh?  I'm witcha on this one!


----------



## Mex (Sep 25, 2003)

> Is that your line of thinking on everything the gov tells you is bad?



Not really. I'm a big believer in the "People should have the right to drink/eat/inject/smoke whatever they want, as long as it doesn't affect anyone else". 

Then again, if there's not enough research to prove either way (that it's good or bad for you), why are you rapping on me because I ask whether the drug is bad or good? Got any statistically significant studies? 

No need for getting personal, I'm just asking a question. In the end, it's your body, you should be able to do whatever you want.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 26, 2003)

I do understand the flip-side of the arguement: that people who "do whatever they want" because it's "their body" etc etc etc. usually increase everyone's insurance premiums overall we all end up paying for their health care in some way."  but, whatever, I'm into socialism, so I think we should all have universal health care and would be willing to pay higher taxes or whatever, so that arguement is irrelevant to me


----------

